# oil beetle 2.0 1999



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi... Mt girlfriend just bought a beetle with the 2.0 engine and 106 k milles... The previous owner used semisynthetic oil 20w50.... Now, what oil should this car use given the millage and the PO oil usage?

I know they use 5w40 syn, but I dont want it to develop leaks... Thats why I have 2 main options... First is Castrol Magnatec 10w40 semisynthetic and the second is valvoline synpower 20w50 full synthetic... 

What do you think???


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

20w50 is Real thick, 5w40 -may- be junk. as may be 10w40. if you can use it in your car 10w30 (syn OR CONV)is best, never use 10w40 conv. or 5w30 conv if you can help it. if your car manufacturer recomends it then use it, but those oils are Junk. 5w30 syn -can- be good; i use it but its for diesel, as far as gas i dont know. 10w30 syn would be better if it works in your model of car.or a 15w40.


----------



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

The manufacterer recommend 5W40... Full syn... But the car has a lot of milles and only God knows what oil was used in the past... Thats what I am asking...

In case after the change to 5w40 it stars to burn oil or a leak appears, may I go back to conventional??? 

And what about Valvoline SynPower 20w50?


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

It's 5w30 for a 2.0 NB. Synth or dino, your choice based on how much you want to spend. There's no turbo on that car, so no need for synthetic, but synth will always be better in colder climates. I have a '98 with 111,000 miles. Still runs like a champ. 100K miles on a VW is not a lot of miles.


----------



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok perfect.... So, if I swich the oil to syn, how prone are these cars to develop leaks? Is it worth the risk?


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

Some people swear that synth cannot be switched to in high mileage cars without risk to the engine or developing leaks. Maybe. Maybe not. Not enough evidence to prove it either way.

My wife's trip to work is 8 minutes, so I just switched her car to synthetic because she doesn't get the oil up to full operating temperature in that 8 minutes. Then the car sits for 8 hours and repeats on the way home. If your vehicle is used for a lot of short trips where the oil doesn't get up to full operating temperature, it might be a good idea to use synthetic. My trip is 45 minutes and I have run many non-turbo cars to 200K miles on conventional. 

See http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/motor-oil-104


----------



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

If the car is constantly driven for short trips you may want to look into a 0w-40 as it will provide a little better protection against startup wear. I personally use Rotella T6 5w-40 in my 2.0 as the oil has a much higher content of zinc and moly (key anti-wear additives) and is only $21 a gallon at Wal-Mart. Just stick with 0w-40 or 5w-40 and you'll be golden! Does the car consume high amounts of oil? Some AEG 2.0's had their piston rings installed upside down in #2 cylinder and caused an abnormally high oil consumption rate.


----------



## Alexey123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah Thanks for all the replies... We have been using Valvoline SynPower 20w50, wich at least claims to be 502 approved in the bottle...

Thank God the engine is not burning any oil, and after the change to syn the engine performance improved a lot... No idea why people still prefer mineral or blends...

Thanks a lot...


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

Alexey123 said:


> The manufacterer recommend 5W40... Full syn... But the car has a lot of milles and only God knows what oil was used in the past... Thats what I am asking...
> 
> In case after the change to 5w40 it stars to burn oil or a leak appears, may I go back to conventional???
> 
> And what about Valvoline SynPower 20w50?


to correctly clarify: if your car calls for a specific oil, using something else can be worse than the drawbacks of using the correct oil even if its not as good of an oil (multi-viscosity blends). that oil pump would seem to me to be set up for a 5w-xx.
semi-syn is junk


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Got my wifes old 99 with 87000 original miles last year when she bought a new 2012.The 99, 2.0, had been using Delo 400 15-40 since new. I switched it ti Rotella t6 5w-40 .No oil lesks and the typical 2.0 oil consumption problem has slowed way down.:thumbdown:thumbup:


----------

